# Chicago Condo & Electric Smoker



## chiskip (Jul 13, 2013)

Jumping in today w/Smoke Hollow electric. Experimenting w/rack of baby back ribs and a chicken. About $25 worth of meat so I don't cry too much if there's a catastrophe. Am I looking at about 6 hours?












image.jpg



__ chiskip
__ Jul 13, 2013


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 13, 2013)

:welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 50,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 1,000,000 posts describing it! Yea that’s right over 1,000,000!

The search bar at the top can be your best friend when you are trying to find answers to your questions but you can still ask too if you want!

We have an Articles section that is full of great information about smoking to include a lot of recipes and instructionals. Check it out there is a lot to learn in there!

Would you do us a favor and add your location to your profile, it helps others to know where you are when they offer advice, Thanks!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-Course, it will teach you all the basics plus a whole lot more!

You're looking at about 5 hours on the ribs, try the *2-2-1 method*, it's a tried and true method that is very popular!
The chicken will be about 2-3 hours but you really need to take it to an internal temp (IT) of 165* in the breast and 175* in the thigh. It's really hard to gauge chicken just by time. Not enough and it's still raw, too much and it can be dried out, that's why checking IT is so important!


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 13, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! Make sure to take pictures and show that Q-view!

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums and some guidelines of how to interact within the forums. Off site links are not allowed here at SMF per Jeff in Rule #11.

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------



## chiskip (Jul 13, 2013)

I posted photo from iPad. Did it put a link in there?


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 13, 2013)

Chiskip said:


> I posted photo from iPad. Did it put a link in there?



Embeded photos are fine, Kat was just letting you know about offsite links not being allowed, she wasn't saying you did post one. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## chiskip (Jul 13, 2013)

Cool. Don't want to get anyone smokin' mad.    ';-)


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 13, 2013)

You are totally Fine as Dave said.  As new members both of us are just letting you know some of the Rules here at SMF.  Good luck.....and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for some pictures (q-view) of what you are doing today.

Kat


----------



## chiskip (Jul 13, 2013)

In.












image.jpg



__ chiskip
__ Jul 13, 2013


----------



## chiskip (Jul 13, 2013)

Got smoke!












image.jpg



__ chiskip
__ Jul 13, 2013


----------



## seenred (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome aboard!  Glad you found us.  This is a great place to learn and share ideas on our favorite pastime...smoking and grilling great food!  There are lots of friendly and knowledgeable folks here who really enjoy helping one another.  Any time you need help, just ask and you'll get plenty!  

Your Que is looking good so far...good luck, and be sure to show and tell how it all turns out!

Red


----------



## chiskip (Jul 14, 2013)

Yesterday's success.
1 of 2












image.jpg



__ chiskip
__ Jul 14, 2013


----------



## chiskip (Jul 14, 2013)

2 of 2
That was some good eatin'












image.jpg



__ chiskip
__ Jul 14, 2013


----------



## wjordan52 (Jul 14, 2013)

Great job (looks delicious)!


----------

